# Blood blister



## porkchop48 (May 16, 2006)

I got some frogs in the mail today. 

They look good for the most part. Except the suspected female looks like she has a blood blister on the side. 

When they first arrived I seen it and could not figure out if it was a pigmentation issue or a sore. There is no open area so I decided it was not a sore. 

I had a couple of the nurses here ( not that they know about frogs but I figured what could it hurt) and they agree is does not look like a pigmentation issue but more of a blood blister. 

It is roughly the size of the zero 0. On a pumilio that has me a bit worried. 

is there anything I can do for it/ her?


----------

